# My Alumacraft 15x42 MOD--Update 18 FEB 10



## bassm1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello and thanks for having me. This is the first time I've attempted to join a forum so hopefully this works. I've always wanted a boat to get off the bank and on the water and I finally got some extra money to pursue this endeavor. Thanks to this site and ithers like it, along with all the info that is shared, I finally decided to jump in and get my feet wet with modifying my jon boat. The boat is a 1542 Alumnacraft I purchased from Academy along with a trailer. I picked up a used 30hp Evinrude from a Gov't (TPWD)auction that I will also attempt to get running. Again, thanks for all the ideas and info, I'll be posting pics of the project as soon as I get that part figured out too. Best wishes.


----------



## Victor Coar (Jul 25, 2008)

That is great looking work! I can't wait to see the finished boat!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice work, and pics! Do you plan on adding pedastal seats? Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site, your boat is looking awesome. Nice work =D>


----------



## Nickk (Jul 25, 2008)

looks great! you kid looks stoked to get out on the water.


Did you cut the bench seats down by about half and reinforce them to maintain rigidity?


----------



## Tompatt (Jul 25, 2008)

lookin good man.


----------



## brewfish (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice craftsmanship there, looks professional! The only thing i might worry about it the wood you are using, not too sure about how it's going to hold up in the long run. I guess I'm just prejudice against that stuff since I used to build houses with that stuff. 

You wouldn't be following "The Hydrilla Gorilla" CD by chance would you? I have that guys CD from way back and it looks pretty close to the layout in the CD. I used that as a spring board and then found this place. =D> To the creators of this web site! If would have found this years ago i wouldn't have had to bought that CD.


----------



## bassm1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Victor Coar said:


> That is great looking work! I can't wait to see the finished boat!



Thx, I hope to have it finished by this fall, with school starting up and the job, had to slow down a bit, you know how it is sometimes. Thx again. Hope I replied coreectly. Still learning.


----------



## bassm1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Nice work, and pics! Do you plan on adding pedastal seats? Welcome Aboard! 8)





Yes Sir, I think those will look nice and add to the functionality of the whole rig once completed. Thx again.


----------



## bassm1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nickk said:


> looks great! you kid looks stoked to get out on the water.
> 
> 
> Did you cut the bench seats down by about half and reinforce them to maintain rigidity?



Yeah, Jr. is ready to get on the water too. Thx for mentioning the rigidity issue, I didn't consider that at the beginning but now you have me thinking. I am also considering adding a rear deck now that I've seen some of the other projects on "tinboats". Thx for the heads up.


----------



## bassm1 (Jul 25, 2008)

brewfish said:


> Nice craftsmanship there, looks professional! The only thing i might worry about it the wood you are using, not too sure about how it's going to hold up in the long run. I guess I'm just prejudice against that stuff since I used to build houses with that stuff.
> 
> You wouldn't be following "The Hydrilla Gorilla" CD by chance would you? I have that guys CD from way back and it looks pretty close to the layout in the CD. I used that as a spring board and then found this place. =D> To the creators of this web site! If would have found this years ago i wouldn't have had to bought that CD.




Thx for the kind comments, yeah I found that CD back in Apr 08 when I first got the boat. Now that I have found tinboats.net I have come across a few ideas I would like to implement for my project like the rear deck and maybe side storage. Ditto, if only I had found this site first.


----------



## brewfish (Jul 25, 2008)

bassm1 said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > looks great! you kid looks stoked to get out on the water.
> ...




As far as rigidity, those side panels are going to be attached to the wall with pop rivets, sheetmetal screws right? I would think that would make a big difference with the rigidity as well as keep the boat from wanting to torque \ twist one way or the other.


----------



## phased (Jul 25, 2008)

Your mod is looking really good. Looking forward to seeing your progress. BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice job! I'll agree with Brew on using OSB, I know it's cheaper than plywood, but doesn't hold-up to constant exposure nearly as well.

THe pics of your boy remind me of when I was his age & always "helping" dad with his projects, as well as fishing. Keep it up because you two are making memories that will last a lifetime! :beer: 

ST


----------



## bassm1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey guy's and gals, here's and update to my bost project. I posted some pics so if you don't mind, please be gentle, I kinda went a little cheap on the seats and pedestals due to back to school and all that. But, I figured they would give me a good start and I'll more than likely upgrade them when more funds are available. All I really have left to do is install and route the wiring, most of the interior flooring is removable so hopefully I don't have to many issues running the wiring and of course the accesories will come in time, like a fish/depth finder and trolling motor, radio and other goodies. 

Well, thanks again for all y'alls help and I welcome your suggestions and input.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice work, and keep the updates coming as you do them 8)


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like you've even got a supervisor  

ST


----------



## Ol JohnnyBoy (Aug 25, 2008)

Looking good. :lol:


----------



## bassm1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, I finally have time to upload pics of the slow but sure progress we( the kids and I) are making on the boat. So far, I got the 1984 30hp Evinrude running. I won off a TPWD auction back in July '08. It's my first outboard so I really had no idea what condition it was in or would be in but I bought the repair manual and went to work on it. I replaced the spark plugs, fuel lines, rewired the power pack, removed and cleaned the carb. and replaced to gear oil. After all that, it actually started on the first freakin pull. It was suggested that I change out the impeller so that will be next. Anyway, here are the pics of the boat and please, be nice to my home made stencil for the outboard top cover


----------



## seaarc (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice job man looks like you got lots of great help there. Now go take um fishin you all deserve it after all that hard work.

Dave


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 26, 2008)

thats a great job ,now take them kids fishing and have a good time =D>


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2008)

Boat is coming out awesome! :beer:

Your doing a heck of a job. Cute family too! =D> 

Throw on some life vests and lets see some pictures of fish!


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats a great Job bassm1 and love the family atmosphere  

You look like a pro at it, done it before??


----------



## minicuda (Aug 26, 2008)

you have done a great job... and what lucky kids you have to have such a cool dad i'm sure they are very proud of their father.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 26, 2008)

that is one awesome boat... I bet you can't wait to get it in the water! 

I'm glad you had your kids involved... it's something they were a part of and will remember for years down the road. Now I know why I followed my dad like a shadow... it's amazing what a kid can learn from watching


----------



## phased (Aug 27, 2008)

Great looking boat and family! You did a good job on the boat. I hope mine comes out that nice.


----------



## Andy (Aug 27, 2008)

NICE!!

Looking forward to some pics on the water catching fish now.


----------



## bassm1 (Aug 27, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Thats a great Job bassm1 and love the family atmosphere
> 
> You look like a pro at it, done it before??





Thanks for the kind words and yeah the kids love the outdoors so I try to get 'em out as much as possible. Na, this is my first boat and first attempt at a project like this but I have always been kinda interested in working wood and building stuff.

I'll be trying my hand at painting it next so look for some new pics in the coming weeks.

Thanks again.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, kids are a hoot! Man, the boat's looking great! I'll tell you, I had similar seats, they aren't the best for big guys. You'll probably decide to upgrade in the near future, at least for the seat you spend most of your time in.


Good job on the boat!
ST


----------



## Nickk (Aug 28, 2008)

That looks great, the carpet and hatches look really good. That last pic cracks me up, it looks like your son was holding a smile for 10 minutes.


----------



## bassm1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Here are the newest updates to the project. I've installed a few items since the last update to include the bateery and some wiring for lights and future accessories. I painted the outside of the boat in honor of the Dallas Cowboys plus I kinda liked the color, hope it lasts a while. Lastly, the wife and I took it out to the lake for a test run, specifically to see how the old evinrude would run. After a buit of smoke at the beginning I think it ran wuite well for an older engine I got off an auction a few months ago. Anyway, hope you guys and gals enjoy the update, more to come as time allows. Thanks again for your positive and helpful comments.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 24, 2008)

excellent job nice boat now all you need to do is catch a bunch and post some pictures


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks great. Now you need to get it dirty.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## Zum (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice job...bet she flies with that 30hp.


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 24, 2008)

Turned out great, love the color


----------



## Anchor Chain (Sep 24, 2008)

That looks Great!
Good job.


----------



## phased (Sep 24, 2008)

Great job. Really like the colors too, really nice boat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 24, 2008)

What awful colors - paint job is great.

Next time use these colors:


----------



## bassm1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello to all, finally had some time to install a few mods and probably won't do more until I finally get a trolling motor, hopefully for X-mas  
Anyway, thanks and good luck on the water. Some of the items added are a bilge pump, thru-transom pump for filling the baitwell, baitwell pump for aeration and lastly I attempted to make a set of guide-ons for the trailer. They need to be sturdier so that'll be a project for another day. Well, hope y'all enjoy the pics. I welcome all comments and suggestions, thanks again.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 31, 2008)

=D> nice job


----------



## evattman (Nov 3, 2008)

It really looks great!!!!!!!WOW! :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## ben2go (Nov 3, 2008)

nice work.Looks good.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 3, 2008)

Scchhweeeeeet!!!


----------



## bassm1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Finally got time to update you guys on my boat. Hopefully I'll have time between now and October to get some fishing done before the mobilization. I've added new seats that were the wrong color so I had to paint them to match the boat. I also added a steering system; Teleflex steering cable and steering wheel($185) installed in a home made steering console. I got the engine controls off ebay for $60, no shipping costs. I got the MK trolling motor of CraigsList for $55. I think that's about it, I know it's not electric start but I wanted the steering and controls so there you go. Anyway, thanks for the previous and future comments and I hope y'all like the pics


----------



## Nevillizer (Jul 3, 2009)

Good looking boat. Where's the fish? :lol:


----------



## baptistpreach (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey, great job. Your boat is top notch, and you did a great job.


----------



## bassm1 (Jul 9, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> Hey, great job. Your boat is top notch, and you did a great job.



I appreciate your kind comments. This is my first boat and I didn't want to over do it but once you get started it's kinda hard to stop :lol: I look at your post a few weeks ago and man, your boat really looks awsome. Thanks again and good luck on the water


----------



## bassm1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nevillizer said:


> Good looking boat. Where's the fish? :lol:



Thanks and that's the problem, been workin so much lately I really haven't had a lot of time to get out and fish. I will definitely post some pics when it is officially a "bass' boat. Thanks again.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice looking ride..... feel free to come visit me and help me with mine...


----------



## poolie (Jul 9, 2009)

That's a very nice looking boat man!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 9, 2009)

man that turned out great  

Thats some serious attention to detail, Love it 8)


----------



## pescatore (Aug 12, 2009)

Awsome!!!! you are my hero !!!! =D>


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome build man! That thing looks great!

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## bassm1 (Aug 12, 2009)

RBuffordTJ said:


> Awesome build man! That thing looks great!
> 
> Bufford in Orlando




Thanks Bro, glad you like it. I checked out your ride and you did a great mod on that bench seat. Wished I had thought of that but anyway, looking forward to seeing your finished product. Take care


----------



## CGH (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice Mods!
=D> 
Is the jack plate on your boat a home made one? I have a long shaft motor and I leaning towards making one my self. What size of material is your Jack Plate made of. It looks like it's either:
2 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 3/8 Angle
3 1/2 x 3 1/2 x 3/8 Angle


----------



## Streaker (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats one good lookin boat you have made.
I just got my Lowe 1440 and am just getting started on finding all the materials I want to get it together.
I want to use all aluminum so it'll be slow going but hopefully it'll turn out as good as yours.
Heck I'll be happy with half as good. LOL
Great Job


----------



## pescatore (Aug 20, 2009)

Love your console,: simple, light clean. I am planning to built one myself in the near future. How did u secure it to the boat? I saw u screw the lateral part to the edge of the boat , did u use nuts'n bolts or just metal screws? how did u secure the medial part did u screw it to the pavement?(u said was removable).
I also need to ask you a favor, could u post more detailed pics of the connection of your steering cables to your outboard? I have a similar motor (but Yamaha) and looking online at all the pieces I need to convert from tiller to remote I cannot figure out exactly everything and I do not want to order a wrong or unnecessary piece.
Thanks a lot and again congratulation for your beauty =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bassm1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Streaker said:


> Thats one good lookin boat you have made.
> I just got my Lowe 1440 and am just getting started on finding all the materials I want to get it together.
> I want to use all aluminum so it'll be slow going but hopefully it'll turn out as good as yours.
> Heck I'll be happy with half as good. LOL
> Great Job





Thanks. Using aluminum for the frame sounds great. Since this was my first attempt at I went with wood, next time I may give aluminum a try. I'm sure you'll have it looking like a champ when you're done. There are some great ideas and great folks on this board that'll help you along the way so take your time and have fun. Unfortunately I'll be in the sand box in a month so all the fun will have to wait 'till next year. Thanks again and take care.

Bassm1


----------



## bassm1 (Aug 23, 2009)

pescatore said:


> Love your console,: simple, light clean. I am planning to built one myself in the near future. How did u secure it to the boat? I saw u screw the lateral part to the edge of the boat , did u use nuts'n bolts or just metal screws? how did u secure the medial part did u screw it to the pavement?(u said was removable).
> I also need to ask you a favor, could u post more detailed pics of the connection of your steering cables to your outboard? I have a similar motor (but Yamaha) and looking online at all the pieces I need to convert from tiller to remote I cannot figure out exactly everything and I do not want to order a wrong or unnecessary piece.
> Thanks a lot and again congratulation for your beauty =D> =D> =D>



Thanks for the kind comments. It has been a labor of love with it being my first boat and all, but hey, it was fun. Hopefully the pictures I attached gives a good view. I actually extended/moved the console about 5" closer to center for better control and stability when underway. The left base is held in place with angle brackets screwed to the floor board. The side mount is attached to the side panel which is screwed to the ribs with stainless steel metal screws. 

I got the Teleflex Rotary Steering system(NFB Safe T II) from https://www.marineengine.com. It came with all hardware except the steering wheel. Really the only thing I had to search for was the steering link arm for the outboard which I found on ebay. The control box was also found on ebay. As you can see I had to fabricate a brace for the shift cable. It all works well. 

Well, that's it for now, talk to ya when I get back from the "sand box".


----------



## bassm1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello and thanks to everyone that has been following this thread and also a big thanks for sharing all the great ideas and pictures. Well, the time has come to go play in that big sand box one more time  But hey, I plan ti visit the site as often as I can and I hope to start plans for another "project" when I return. Anyway, just wanted post a couple pics of the final mod, which was to finally do something about my Evinrude engine cowl. If you checked out the thread, you probably saw that homemade stencil job :wink: Well, I got some decals off ebay, nana's decal's I beleive, and the pics show the finshed product. 

Hope you guys' and gal's like the new look, I sure do.

Thanks again and take care.

John


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks good! 8) . Take care over there, and thank you for serving!


----------



## poolie (Aug 23, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Looks good! 8) . Take care over there, and thank you for serving!



Ditto!


----------



## ober51 (Aug 26, 2009)

poolie said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good! 8) . Take care over there, and thank you for serving!
> ...



x3!


----------



## pescatore (Aug 26, 2009)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bassm1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello to all, it's been a while since I've posted on tinboats.net but I still check out the site when I can. I've got the fishing fever again but can't do any until I get back for R&R so for now I'll check the site and enjoy the outstanding mod's that everyone is doing these days. I've seem quite a few mod's that I may consider doing to my rig when I get back so thanks for the ideas and info, y'all take care.


----------



## Brine (Feb 18, 2010)

bassm1 said:


> Hello to all, it's been a while since I've posted on tinboats.net but I still check out the site when I can. I've got the fishing fever again but can't do any until I get back for R&R so for now I'll check the site and enjoy the outstanding mod's that everyone is doing these days. I've seem quite a few mod's that I may consider doing to my rig when I get back so thanks for the ideas and info, y'all take care.



First, Thank you for your service :USA1: 

Second, GREAT work on the boat! 

Third, I didn't see that anyone had mentioned it, but you want to get the bunks on your trailer set up so that the transom is supported by the bunks. Otherwise, the weight of the motor back there while trailering (and the trailer bouncing) will dent the bottom of the boat where the bunks currently stop. Referred to has a "hull hook". 

Last, prayers sent your way that you will come home safe to that great looking family. 

Look forward to seeing some fish pics someday soon!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2010)

Simple. Clean. I likes.

... future in boat building!


----------



## Nevillizer (Feb 22, 2010)

Good looking boat. I'm gonna jump on the band wagon and thank you for your service. Keep you head up and your butt down.


----------

